# ID Help - Oranda or Fantail?



## Flying Unagi (Sep 15, 2010)

I received a fancy goldfish from a friend several weeks ago for my new tank. My friend tells me she thinks he's an oranda who hasn't grown his wen (cap) yet. After doing some research and looking very carefully at my goldfish, I want to say he's probably not an oranda, but a fanfail. The fish is around two years old. What do you think?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

is fantail , see here http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.com/2010/07/golden-fish.html


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Fantail, or possibly Ryukin. Not an oranda.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

He's a Ryunkin Fantail


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If it has a dorsal fin, then it's not an oranda.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Orandas have dorsal fins and a wen (cauliflower like growth on head). Ranchus and Lionheads have a wen, but no dorsal fin.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

def. a red and white ryukin look at the short fat body and really slanted head. orandas pretty much always have a cap ive seen them have them at about 1 1/2 inches. it may not be bulging from their head at that size but u can still see little bumps and stuff. and that fish def looks like its atleast a few inches long. all fancy goldfish are technicaly fantails i believe just not "common" fantails that we reffer to them as that arnt any special kind.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Really?
Well, whaddyaknow? Even I can still learn a few things.

So why do they usually call them "Lionhead Orandas?"


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I know for sure it's not an oranda. It looks like a mix of a ryunkin and a fantail. Maybe it's a hybrid????


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I think what they mean when they say Lionhead Oranda, is that the oranda's wen covers the entire face of the oranda, not just a growth that grows on top of the head. Lionheads and Ranchus look very similar and have no dorsal, but the lionhead tends to have more wen growth all over the face and the ranchu has a more curved spine. I'm sure there are lots of subtle differences that only breeders and show judges can discern.


----------



## Flying Unagi (Sep 15, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> def. a red and white ryukin look at the short fat body and really slanted head. orandas pretty much always have a cap ive seen them have them at about 1 1/2 inches. it may not be bulging from their head at that size but u can still see little bumps and stuff. and that fish def looks like its atleast a few inches long. all fancy goldfish are technicaly fantails i believe just not "common" fantails that we reffer to them as that arnt any special kind.


Hmm...I never really noticed the slanted head until now. All the pictures I've seen of ryukins have really distinct backs, as if they're hunched over. Maybe my fish is still too small for the back to be distinct? You were right about him being really fat, though (I think it's the cutest part about him). My fish (Muffin) is probably about 2-2¼ inches long right now, and like you said, I really don't think he'll ever get a wen (I don't know where my friend got the information he was an oranda... ). He really does look more and more like a ryukin the more I look at him...

Sorry for the poor picture quality - they looked much better on my computer at home. =(


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

hmmm now comparing pictures he doesnt have quite as of a slanted head as other pictures ive seen but its possible he still has to grow into it. the ryukins i see we get at work dont have that much if a slanted head either. but it could be possible that hes a cross breed.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

This website is a goldfish breeder in Hawaii. You can see photos and a nice description of each of the different varieties he sells. Might be helpful for the curious. 

http://www.raingarden.us/goldfish.htm


----------

